# Even in winter



## doenoe (Dec 25, 2009)

Even in winter you can find some nice looking bugs, I just had to go to Amsterdam zoo to find these 
#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





Thanks for looking and a Merry Christmas everyone 
Greetz Daan


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice set. I especially like #2 and 3.

And thanks for doing a grey frame. Lol. I hate black frames.


----------



## boogschd (Dec 25, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Lol. I hate black frames.



i dont mind them much.. but i really hate insect close-ups :lmao:


still.. good job! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eccs19 (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice series.  Well done.


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 25, 2009)

Beautiful Shots!!!!!! all of them


----------



## doenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Very nice set. I especially like #2 and 3.
> 
> And thanks for doing a grey frame. Lol. I hate black frames.


yeah, I used to have black or white frames. But I noticed in PS that grey pretty much works with every kind of picture  Thanks for the reply


boogschd said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. I hate black frames.
> ...


hehe thanks for the comment 


eccs19 said:


> Nice series.  Well done.


Thank you 


Wolverinepwnes said:


> Beautiful Shots!!!!!! all of them


Cheers


----------



## duncanp (Dec 27, 2009)

3 and 5 are winners for me.. all great quality images though.


----------

